# Question for anyone using the $30 T-mobile plan.



## Chip Dawg (Jul 27, 2014)

Have you ever gone over 5GB? Did you still get Uber pings in a timely manner at the reduced speed?


----------



## Uzcaliber (Aug 22, 2014)

The Uber app doesn't use much data. You should be fine with 2G (reduced) speed. Other tips: set other apps to cut down on Notification and stop unnecessary apps from pulling data from internet in the background. For example stop Facebook, email app to run data on the background. For iPhone, set email to Push, to retrieve emails only when you open the app.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

I just switched to metropcs. Unlimited HIGH SPEED data for $50 and 2.5 gigs hotspot for an extra $5. Now, I can watch videos on my phone during slow periods without worrying about data. I have never exceeded 2 gigs in a month for Uber.


----------



## jessicasx (Apr 20, 2015)

Chip Dawg said:


> Have you ever gone over 5GB? Did you still get Uber pings in a timely manner at the reduced speed?


Im on the T-Mobile 2$ a day plan unlimited talk text and 2g web . GPS works fine .


----------



## DaveSC (Apr 4, 2015)

Ok,I have At&t and an Iphone 5.I am going through data like CRAZY!!!My first 2 days driving for Uber was something like 1.1 GB,and I have a 2GB monthly plan.I just upped it to a 10GB montly plan for frickin 123.00 a month.Anyone else have this problem??Maybe I'll turn off all the other apps while I UBER and see if that helps...


----------



## Uzcaliber (Aug 22, 2014)

You need to turn off data running in the background from your apps. Set emails to Push, no automatic video running while opening Facebook, or only download when you have WiFi. Closing apps is not enough. Uber only sending GPS location (and match rider by straight line GPS locations), your driving status, Surge updates, etc, and not much data involved. You can experiment by uninstalling all apps and run Uber only and see what you get.


----------



## DaveSC (Apr 4, 2015)

Uzcaliber said:


> You need to turn off data running in the background from your apps. Set emails to Push, no automatic video running while opening Facebook, or only download when you have WiFi. Closing apps is not enough. Uber only sending GPS location (and match rider by straight line GPS locations), your driving status, Surge updates, etc, and not much data involved. You can experiment by uninstalling all apps and run Uber only and see what you get.


Yes,thank you...I recently did an update to my iphone,and it turned all my apps back on that were running in the background,so it was eating up my data...just figured it out today.


----------



## Uzcaliber (Aug 22, 2014)

Notifications also eat up data. They keep on checking online. Go through all of the Settings, iCloud backup setting, check just about everything. Battery lasts longer too.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

MetroPCS unlimited data is confusing.

is it unlimited 3g but only 1gb 4g?


----------



## XUBERX (May 26, 2015)

Like others has suggested cut the background apps and you'll be ok, the only concern I have is going over the 100 voice minutes when calling pax that I'm already outside waiting.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

so after driving for 2 months, i tried it on Boost Mobile's Samsung Galaxy s3, and At&t Go iPhone 5s, at same location, 2 different uber accounts:

iphone 5s received almost 5 times as much as requests than Galaxy s3 on the Boost Mobile (Sprint) network.


----------



## MJ Khan (Jun 3, 2015)

iPhone and LG have great signal strength in GPS definitely better pings. I'm using t-mobile $100 2 lines unlimited everything plus 7gb for hot spot. Their LTE speeds here in Chicago average 40GB


----------



## Trapper9 (May 31, 2015)

I have a Samsung Galaxy S4 on Verizon I recently updated to 6 gb per month but I'm chewing threw it. I've already used half and still have more than 2 weeks left.
I will try disabling all apps from running and see if that helps. otherwise I will have to switch to MetroPCS or use Uber's device.


----------



## Uzcaliber (Aug 22, 2014)

Trapper9 said:


> I have a Samsung Galaxy S4 on Verizon I recently updated to 6 gb per month but I'm chewing threw it. I've already used half and still have more than 2 weeks left.
> I will try disabling all apps from running and see if that helps. otherwise I will have to switch to MetroPCS or use Uber's device.


You don't need to disable all apps from running in the background but disable the background Mobile Data when it's not connected to WiFi. Go to the Data setting, select Data Usage, scroll down and select apps one by one, check "Restrict background data on mobile data" for apps that you don't need to be using Data in the background such as Facebook and News.
My T-Mobile has 5-GB data with 4G speed, after that unlimited with 2G. I pay a total of (+fee+tax)=$32 a month.


----------



## Trapper9 (May 31, 2015)

Thanks, that was helpful on 2 counts.


----------



## Uzcaliber (Aug 22, 2014)

Trapper9 said:


> Thanks, that was helpful on 2 counts.


Here is the link: Walmart Family T-Mobile plan:

http://www.walmart.com/cp/Family-Mobile/1076544


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I have Tmobile and NEVER go over 2GB per month

right now since June 9th I have used 982MB of LTE/4G data. I drive about 30 hours per week, Uber partner and Waze only

No web surfing, no videos, all apps set to update on wifi only.


----------

